# Daddy duties



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

after my 2 bettas spawned for some reason today , the daddy ate it. i have no idea why but aren't they suppose to take care not eat?


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

From what I've heard, this can sometimes happen. It all depends on the betta.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Males usually eat their eggs if they're disturbed or frightened. Have you done anything to the tank?


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

ok ididn't do anything. all i did was just video tape some for like 2mins and thats it.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well it happens.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I heard around here that your not breeding right, and very badly, so that may be a factor. I'm not surprised your betta ate the eggs. But it happens to people.


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

man bettafish15 u got it all wrong. i am actually breeding right. its just that the male chomped on the females fins nad then they spawned. i can't control the process. so thats what happened. he ate the eggs. i didn't do jack


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

You are also breeding in tiny tanks....


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Both Bettafish and Mr. Vamp have a point. 

You said a few times that your fish were being "beat up" or something to that effect. They do get nips, but being "beat up?" And the male "beat the heck" out of the female? If you cared about your bettas and their health you would have removed them.

And I believe it was either a 1/2 gal or 2 gal tank you were breeding in? The breeding tank needs to 5 gallons or larger. 

Either way, it seems you haven't done your research, or researched enough. 

And yes, it happens. I spawned once, but the male ate the eggs.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Both Bettafish and Mr. Vamp have a point.
> 
> You said a few times that your fish were being "beat up" or something to that effect. They do get nips, but being "beat up?" And the male "beat the heck" out of the female? If you cared about your bettas and their health you would have removed them.
> 
> ...


 
+1 for Betta Slave. Couldnt have worded it better myself.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with spawning in smaller tanks, depending on the pair. The thai way always uses small tanks. The problem is heating. It is not as easy to reliably heat a 2 gallon tank and almost impossible to heat a 2L.

As to why the father ate the eggs it could be a number of things. The eggs could have not been viable or had a fungus. The father may have felt threatened, the male may be an egg eater, so many things.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

leave the Thai way to the experienced breeders in Thailand who have been doing it for generations.


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

i've seen people breed in PICKLE jars abd mine are not pickle jars so explain that


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

What temperature are the pickle jars?

Like I said. If you know what your doing you can breed in almost anything. The thai way generally doesn't work in colder climates because there is just no way to heat such small a space. In the summer maybe but not now.

Plus.. the small spawning tank will only last until the fry are free swimming, then you have to have a larger heated tank to transfer them too. I prefer just to spawn in a tank that the fry will have room to live in for a few weeks.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

Remember the post I made on your other thread about when you were happy your female got seriously injured? Yah. That. 
Please separate your bettas and stop breeding!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

It's true that bettas will spawn literally anywhere, given the right water conditions. But you must consider a number of things;

1. Bettas are fighters. If your male is aggressive, you may loose your female because she has nowhere to run. Even a rather non aggressive/vicious male may badly injure the female in such a small container.

2. a good full grown female IME can lay up to 1300 eggs (av. 1000 eggs..... trust me, I counted). In small containers, you need more wc. Preferably 2 - 3 times daily. Now, imagine all those tiny fry practically filling up the water .... how are you going to do wc, siphon out uneaten food, fry waste, etc. It's too much work.

1fish2fish has a good point - your climate in general. It's more difficult to adjust smaller jars to the needed conditions.

3. Fry will need space to grow. You must eventually move them to a large tank. If you're only breeding one pair and have a large tank, why go to all that trouble. Why not do yourself a favor and breed in the large tank?

Most Asian breeders I know breed in small bins and later pour a number of spawns into one big tub. They don't do it for the heck of it, but for a reason. So, again, I highly recommend that you breed in a rather large container/tank.

As for egg/fry eaters, well they exist. It is caused by a number of things as previously stated by others. But if you happen to have a natural "eater" and you badly want his genetics, you must artificial hatch the eggs (read bettysplendens). If the eggs are good, they will hatch. Otherwise they will fungus. If possible, I suggest you use a different male and make your life easier.


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

okay i get it i voer exaggerted but in the end my female is fine and she really didnt get beat up and she only has like 3 nips. she in a 3 gallong tank and healing with other fishies.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

There really isn't enough room for other fish in a 3 gallon...


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

+ 1. 

What other fishies are in there?


----------



## Perdue (Nov 3, 2010)

this thread needs to stop before someone gets outta control and then we'll have a big fight like on the betta barracks thread...


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

I think we need to take a step back from this and just evaluate what's going on.. there are obviously some misunderstandings here, and there may or may not be something wrong with how the fish are being kept. I'm -not- attacking anyone, so please don't think that I am. I've read the other threads and I agree, bettabreeder, that you should probably take a break from trying to breed until you've gathered more information and have more adequate space to attempt it again. The users on these forums are looking out for the health of the fish.

Perhaps you should let us know exactly what sorts of tanks and setups you have so we have a better idea of it.. I've read several different things across the many threads you've made and I'm not sure exactly what sizes are what and who is where.

Again, we're really here to help, not to embarrass you.. there are several members that have a wealth of information, especially when it comes to breeding. Always be ready to learn from them.


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

Already did and breeding. All I do is ask some questions that get over exxagerrqted


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

*waves magical wand of dead-ification*

Die thread die! This conversation has lost it's original purpose and has gone on to the point where it has lost it's usefulness.

I say we all no longer reply and let it fade into oblivion.

DEAD THREAD


----------



## Perdue (Nov 3, 2010)

this guy starts alot of threads that turn into this....


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Bettabreeder123 you should leave and come back to this forum when you are more properly educated about betta breeding. Breeding fish is not the same as playing with action figures. It's a big responsibility and not something to just do without thinking. Most of us join forums to lean more about fish. If you don't want to learn and improve and only want to share your own ideas, I think you should not post here.


----------

